# Boston channel 7 4PM News now HD



## john_fl (Aug 20, 2006)

Whdh is in HD now and looks great...they are also using a lot of HD remote feeds and hand helds are HD too...Nice job guys...

John


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

john_fl said:


> Whdh is in HD now and looks great...they are also using a lot of HD remote feeds and hand helds are HD too...Nice job guys...
> 
> John


That's good news. I am so tired of lead male anchor's smug know-it-all atitude on Channel 5, but have put up with it for HD reasons. Now - a choice! Channel 5 can color me gone.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

great picture for the studio shots
however the field cams look like there 480I sd stretched though.
I like the 7HD logo in the corner its not on the analog channel,unlike channel 5


----------

